# Pup hates me after Vet Visit



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

I have one more problem. I took my pup to the vet today and he hates me!!! All night he has been barking at me and cries if I touch him. He got his second set of shots and the vet said he may feel sick for 24 to 48 hours. He normally has to be with me. He will let my husband touch him. He has given me a few kisses. 

I'm sad. I don't want my pup to hate me. Any suggestions?P


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL Kimmie asked the same question yesterday. He's just sore from the shots... and probably a little ticked off. He'll snap out of it within a day or two.


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

Just give him lots of love. Dogs have unconditional love. He is probable more scared than mad.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree. He is probably sore from the shots and doesn't want you to touch him. Mo yipped every time I tried to pick him up for a couple of days after his shots. I really doubt he hates you !


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks guys! This is my first pup and I'm a nervous new mom. I just read the other post and my pup is doing the exact same thing! That made me feel better!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I went through the SAME thing with my baby. It has been two days since she went to the vet for her shots and check-up, and she seems to be back to normal. Just let your puppy rest, and he'll be back to normal in no time. I don't think they like being handled when they're sore...at least this is what I noticed with my puppy. I think it's instinctual for them to growl/bark when they're in pain so don't take it personally. Hope your baby feels better. If you're really worried, you could call your vet and ask about it. That's what I did. Cheer up!! =)


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

He is doing much better today. He is still a little upset, but I've gotten lots of puppy kisses and he is running around the house like crazy! 

Thanks for all of your comments!


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, were you there right next to her when she was given the shots? My vet actually took my baby into another room to give her the shots because this way my baby wouldn't associate the pain with me. This totally made sense, so that's what I did. I was just wondering what they did for your baby. =) I hope your chi is feeling better!! :wave:


----------



## cowgal1976 (Sep 28, 2005)

He did the shots with me holding him. I told my husband he had to take Turbo to the vet in 3 weeks for his shots. 

Thanks for the advice! I thought I was making my baby feel better by holding him...  I will leave the room next time!


----------

